

Google to acquire Motorola - borski
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/08/supercharging-android-google-to-acquire.html

======
gchucky
I'm sorry, was it really necessary to remove the "Mobility" part of the
original post for the title? This isn't an acquisition of the whole Motorola
company...

~~~
jfruh
One thing I find interesting is that nowhere in the post itself does Larry
Page (or whatever flack wrote this for him) say "Motorola Mobility". The only
place that construction appears is in the title of the blog post.

~~~
borski
Actually, this was the reason the title is what it is. I didn't intend to
mislead, I just didn't read the title and made one up from the article
(clearly I did read it, but not consciously).

------
chollida1
More discussion can be found here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2886342>

------
petercooper
Motorola Mobility. The other half of the 2 way split, Motorola Solutions,
remains independent.

------
dstein
Who needs innovation anymore when you can just copy your competition feature-
for-feature, subsidize with ad revenue, give it away for free, and acquire
patent protection?

~~~
j_r_
It seems to me like you want to suggest, that Google is copying Apple here.
(If not, ignore this post.)

I remember using a Nokia smartphone back in 2004. It already had the
application icon grid, colored icons, it had maps, it had navigation, a web
browser, email and an mp3 player. The quality of the software was poor, the
hardware was cheap and underpowered, there was no multi-touch and, of course,
the network was slow and too expensive to actually use.

Sure, Apple took the smartphone and actually turned it into a mobile computer
that was a pleasure to use. Also the timing was right.

Google did not add as much value as Apple to the state of the art. But Apple
certainly copied older smartphones feature-for-feature as well, then they made
this into a great experience.

But to suggest that now Apple has somehow the exclusive right to produce
phones that are not on the level of smartphone from 2006 and older is just
wrong.

------
barista
One thing that beats me is how are they going to assert their position about
openeness when talking to partners like HTC and Samsung? What credibility does
google have when in past they have already tried to restrict access to newer
android builds from partners who do not integrate with their apps.

As a partner, I'd be very weary of dealing with them. Google has a huge job of
winning those guys back.

What they have to realize is that Android did not really win on being
"android" it won because it was a "cheaper iphone" made by a lot of hardware
partners. That filled the gap while iphone was content being exclusive. Now
iPhone available with both major vendor and most other countries, its going to
be a tough road.

------
tudorw
class

